# Old, Family photos



## Denise1952

Here's a few from my grandmother's side, and the one of the cabin was taken in Bonners Ferry Idaho.  My sis thinks that is on my mom's side, but I didn't know any of her family lived there.  I knew my dad did.  It seems my ancestors were as nutty as me, lol  That group of elves (my grandmother, top row, 3rd from left) at Christmas time, at least I think that's what's going on, it could be a meeting of witches in Salem for all I know, LOL!  My grandmother and her sisters are the clowns with the cigars.  Those photos were taken in Victoria, and if anyone knows Victoria well, this was near there home/property that is now a small park called William Rivers Park


----------



## Ken N Tx

My grandparents..1946


My mother 1938 (colorized)


My wife's Grandparents


My parents.


----------



## Ameriscot

My parents.


----------



## Pam

Love these old photographs! 

Will try and see if I can find any to post.


----------



## Pappy

Grandpa and me in a hot game of Canasta and young lovers, ahhhhh.


----------



## Pam

Street party


----------



## Pam

1947, me with mam and dad.


----------



## RadishRose

These are all so wonderful to see!


----------



## Denise1952

Both those pics are neat Pam!  Wow, a street party, just like they still have those "block" parties in some neighborhoods


----------



## Pam

Can't quite read the date on back of street party photo but it looks like 1935 or 36. I am guessing 1935 to celebrate the Silver Jubilee of George V.  We have a tradition of street parties for things like that,  any excuse to party.  The most recent one I went to was the Queen's Diamond Jubilee (2012) which my youngest son's partner helped organise. We had a great day on the green outside their house.

http://www.streetparty.org.uk/history.aspx


----------



## Ameriscot

My great grandmother.  My grandparents.


----------



## Denise1952

That just sounds amazing, I so want to come there one day.  A friend and I are saving dollars (literally, lol) but we plan to go somewhere.  You never know!!

I was looking through the photos and my family photos are the only ones that look like the Adams Family or something LOL!  Oh well, maybe that's why we all laughed so much, and I still do  I'm still going through ours, my sis and I have a card-table set up so we can sort, and view etc. here's one I had scanned, at Winchester Bay, OR. My Grandparents took my little bro and I often Biker days w/Frank, my X, Grandma and her sisters, me ready to walk in the parade w/Tinker in Winston Oregon Melon Festival


----------



## Bee

*My grandparents with all their children.





*


----------



## Pam

Lovely photograph, Bee!

Ameriscot... I love the dress your great grandmother was wearing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Pam.  It was a pretty style wasn't it?


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental: My grandparents family. My grandparents are the first two adults on left.


----------



## Bee

Loving seeing all these old photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My mother and father.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fun to see all these lovely old photos!


----------



## Josiah

My father was a school teacher and during the summer he ran a wilderness camp in the Adirondacks. In the picture below I'm the little tyke on the right in my father's arms.


----------



## Pappy

Grandma in her twenties.


----------



## Josiah

With my mother.


----------



## Josiah

One of my more colorful early grandmothers (maybe colorful isn't the right word)


----------



## tnthomas

Mother and her 3 brothers posing with fairly new Model A(?); 1930s in Lincoln Co.,N.C.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mom


----------



## imp

Definitely NOT the thread I referred to, but far and away better! Thank you. I like especially the old cars!    imp


----------



## Linda

Nothing's like old black and white photos.  This is my mom in Eastern Oregon in 1939, 10 years before I was born.  She looked pretty healthy and happy then.  She was working on a ranch in this photo.  Later, during WW2 she went on to be a "Rosey The Riveter" She did welding, including under water welding in the ship yards at Portland Or.  She was interesting lady.


----------



## Bluecheese50

I have photos of relatives in my collection dating back to the early days of photography in the mid 19th century. There is one of my great, great grandmother, which is really scary, I wouldn't have liked to have met her on a dark night!


----------



## Pappy

My grandmother, far right, when she taught grades one through six at a one room schoolhouse.


----------



## Jackie22

....love all the old photos.

I can remember seeing a quilting frame like this at my grandmother's..


----------



## QuickSilver

My parents and me....   1951

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0157_zpsqwr2rtho.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0157_zpsqwr2rtho.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Capt Lightning

My Mother's family taken in Glasgow c. 1930.  Standing back left, Grandmother & Grandfather.  Seated L & R, Great grandparents.  Mother is the girl standing in front middle.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Marvelous pictures!


----------



## Pinky

My Grandmother



My Mother, colourized



Mother and Me, around 1950

Very much enjoying seeing all the wonderful retro family photos. Love the black and white in particular.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mom and Dad 1938
.

.
Me.
.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pinky said:


> View attachment 27840
> My Grandmother
> 
> View attachment 27841
> 
> My Mother, colourized
> 
> View attachment 27842
> 
> Mother and Me, around 1950
> 
> Very much enjoying seeing all the wonderful retro family photos. Love the black and white in particular.




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shalimar

Exquisite!


----------



## Shalimar

Ken, your mother was beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar

Oops, Pinky, after posting exquisite, I forgot to add your name.


----------



## Shalimar

Captain, what a beautiful picture of your family. I also love the ornate furniture.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Pinky said:


> My Grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother, colourized
> 
> 
> 
> Mother and Me, around 1950
> 
> Very much enjoying seeing all the wonderful retro family photos. Love the black and white in particular.


All of these quite striking lovely pictures.


----------



## Pinky

I appreciate the kind words 

Though 'posed', I find the retro black & white photos more to my liking than today's selfies. I finally got my eldest half-sister to share the old family photos. They're in amazingly good shape. My nephew scanned them and removed the little 'spots'. All siblings now have copies. 

Beautiful wedding photo of your parents, Ken, and you look adorable.
Amazing family portrait, Capt., you're lucky to have it.


----------



## Bobw235

My maternal grandparents with my mom and her brother.  


This is likely an Easter shot.  My sisters and me.  Guessing this is 1960.



My maternal great grandmother.



My great grandmother with her three daughters, taken in 1912.


----------



## Ina

1956 with my half brother.


----------



## Rainee

To everyone all these photos are wonderful... I really love looking at older photos .. one day i might look for some of mine , don`t have too many just a couple.. 
thanks for sharing all your lovely photos of your families.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Dad as a young boy with 3 of his sisters.(1921)



My Parents are sitting down and my Mom's brother and sister who were twins are standing up.(1930)

 

My Dad and his grandfather (1914)


----------



## Buckeye

In Honor Of Mother's Day.. This would be my mother as a 14 or 15 year old.  She will be 93 in July, and is still just as lovely. This is a school photo and makes her look kinda Italian, and she really isn't. Her maiden name was McDade!  I guess I better call her tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pretty, Hoot!  I think McDade is a Scottish name, right?  Or is it Irish?


----------



## Buckeye

Ameriscot - I think it's Scottish but the McDades were in Virginia by mid 1700's.  That's as far back as the genealogy records one of my cousin was able to find.  It was my mother's 3-great grandfather.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ameriscot - I think it's Scottish but the McDades were in Virginia by mid 1700's.  That's as far back as the genealogy records one of my cousin was able to find.  It was my mother's 3-great grandfather.



I don't know any McDades but in my very favourite Scottish comedy show one of the Glasgow characters is McDade.

I'm very intereseted in genealogy and have a lot of close and distant cousins who are as well.  Lots of ancestors went through VA and NY.  Some went to Michigan, some to TN and some to IL.


----------



## sharonann

My Grandmother had the same Hair-do

Bobw235


----------



## Ken N Tx

My brother..R.I.P.
.

.


----------



## Pappy

Just found this great old family photo. Back row, left to right. My grandpa and grandma, uncle Don, Mom, Aunt Ruth and uncle Lenard. Me, in front of mom, cousin Carol, cousin Lenny, and my step-dad holding my brother, now retired and is much happier than in this photo.
This was taken by the house my great grandfather built.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

These photos are priceless. I always tell my family if our home should catch fire,God forbid, I will probably die trying to save my photo albums. They are my life and I cherish them.


----------



## Falcon

It's good to be able to see your old relatives through old photos. I have a whole shoebox full. (photos)


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruth n Jersey said:


> These photos are priceless. I always tell my family if our home should catch fire,God forbid, I will probably die trying to save my photo albums. They are my life and I cherish them.





Falcon said:


> It's good to be able to see your old relatives through old photos. I have a whole shoebox full. (photos)



I took the time (winter) to scan all my old photo albums and transfer them to a USB Flash Drive...
.


----------

